# Honda hs 1132



## DOLLABILL (Feb 15, 2014)

Strange as it seems I was using my Honda yesterday and the right track can off ! Not off completely but off the back Cog and is lodged inbetween the motor and Cog what is the procedure for getting it back on ? Thanks a million for your help !


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I saw a parts breakdown that had an adjustment nut on the one side that basically screwed the 2 wheels together or apart. My guess is adjust the wheels close enough until you can pull the track back on and then tighten it up again. Check the other side as well and make sure it is tight. Don't over do it.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I gonna go out on a limb here and say that pictures would probably help narrow done the source of your machine throwing track. It could be the track tensioner, like Shryp mentioned, but it could also be an axle pin.


----------



## DOLLABILL (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks i will try the adjustment nut first if that doesn't work will buy the shop manual again thanks to the both of you ! I will let you know the out come !


----------



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

Bill. For adjusting the track, it is a simple mechanism (for each side there are two nuts separated by a plate that screw onto a threaded rod. ... the nut you can see is actually to lock the track tension. You have to set the tension with the nut you can't easily see (on the other side of the plate. 

You might find it easiest to remove the outer nuts and slip the plate off... then you can easily see and adjust the inner nuts.


----------



## DOLLABILL (Feb 15, 2014)

SR 71 problem solved it wasnt that I couldnt adjust the track the track came off and was lodgrf between the cogs and engine !I removed the back cog and pried the track free then put it all back together and adjusted the tracks sort of like adjusting the chain on an old Harley works fine now I thank all of you for you help in this matter !


----------

